# Fusion de 2 comptes iCloud



## Tykko (1 Juillet 2012)

Hello tous,

Tout d'abord si je me suis trompé de section, je m'en excuse mais j'ai longtemps hésité avec la section bureautique, ne sachant pas trop ou me mettre ....

Je vous explique mon soucis : j'ai 2 comptes iCloud et j'aimerais en avoir qu'un seul qui synchronise tout.

Voici ma configuration :

 - un compte iCloud activé depuis longtemps avec une adresse hotmail.fr qui synchronise calendrier / contact / localisation / signets sur mon MBP et mon Iphone.

 - un compte iCloud activé récemment avec mon adresse me.com que j'avais avec feu mon compte mobileme, ce compte n'est synchronisé avec rien.


J'aimerais pouvoir synchroniser et sauvegarder sur iCloud mes mail et mes notes, mais lorsque j'active cette fonction sur mon compte iCloud hotmail, il me demande une adresse me.com, mais n'accepte pas celle qui est existante car il la détecte comme déjà utilisée (j'avais la même réponse lorsque je n'avais pas le second compte iCloud).


Du coup, je voudrais soit utiliser le second compte iCloud (celui avec l'adresse me.com) comme compte principal et tout synchroniser avec celui là et supprimer l'autre qui ne me servira à rien, soit fusionner les 2 comptes.
Et tout ça sans perdre mes données de contact / calendrier / etc. ...

Comment puis je faire ? j'ai peur de tout perdre donc avant de faire une co****ie je préfère vous demander.


J'espère avoir été suffisamment clair ... hésitez pas à poser des questions.

Merci d'avance.
Tykko


----------



## softnynx (1 Juillet 2012)

dans ton cas, je crois que c'est mieux pour toi de garder ton compte icloud «mobileme». 

alors ce que je ferais: je sauvegarderais tout le compte icloud dit «hotmail» sur le mac, un fois cela fait, je supprime le compte icloud. tu te conecte avec le compte dit «mobileme» et tu reconfigure pour tout synchroniser ce qu'il y a sur ton ordi vers icloud. une fois ca fait, tout devrait être bon, et être partager à travers tous tes appareils...

je ne suis pas un pro du nuage, mais logiquement ca devrait marcher


----------



## Tykko (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse rapide !!

Je pense effectivement que garder uniquement le compte iCloud me.com et tout synchroniser dessus est la meilleur solution.

Par contre quand tu dis sauvegarder tout de l'iCloud hotmail sur mon mac, je fais ça comment ? 

car tout est sur mon mac quand j'ouvre iCal ou carnet d'adresses, etc ... mais quand je me déconnecte du compte iCloud hotmail, il me dit qu'il supprime mes données du mac alors du coup j'arrête tout par peur de tout perdre !


----------



## softnynx (2 Juillet 2012)

bon, je suis aller voir dans mes prefs, et tu a raison, c'est un peu chiant cette façon de faire.

-les contacts: il me propose de garder ou de supprimer, je ne sait pas pour toi..

-les mails: si tu a configurer mails sur ton mac, je ne voit pas le problème, il ne devrait pas supprimer..

-pour les calendriers: exportes les sur ton desktop tu les réimportera quand tu sera connecter avec lautre compte icloud. ( dans: iCal/fichier/exporter)

-signets safari: je n'utilise pas safari, mais je suppose que le même principe que sur iCal s'applique également pour tes signets

documents et données: je n'ai jamais utiliser non plus. (ca ne serait pas ce qui ce synchronise via itunes, les docs des apps iphone et ipad?) ci c'est le cas, dans itunes: selectioner l'appareil, Application/partage de fichiers/enregistrer sous...

je crois que j'ai fait le tour, n'hésite pas a dire si ca ne marche pas, je suis bien curieux


----------



## Tykko (2 Juillet 2012)

Encore merci !! 

Ce soir je vais essayer de passer à l'apple store prêt de chez moi avec mon MBP et mon iPhone, je vais leur expliquer le soucis et je verrais bien ce qu'ils me conseillent.

Je te tiendrais au courant, ça pourra aussi servir à d'autres personnes dans mon cas.

A ce soir
Tykko


----------



## funkyjuice (19 Juillet 2012)

Suis quasi dans le même cas que toi!!!
1 compte MobileMe depuis des lustres migré iCloud
1 compte iCloud tout neuf!!
Et je voudrais fusionner tout ça!
Merci pour ta réponse. 
Juice


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Juillet 2012)

Pas besoin de se déplacer&#8230; à ce jour il est impossible ( est c'est dommage ) de fusionner des comptes icloud  ou des apple ID   Nous sommes nombreux à devoir jongler entre différents comptes

C'est un sujet déjà abordé sur le forum&#8230;.


----------

